# The Red Inventor's Manufactorum



## RedInventor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm new to this forum and I thought I'd share some of my current projects plus the commission I just picked up today. 

The Guardians of Silence
These guys are a homebrew chapter I've been working on for the past couple of months. When I first came to the hobby I was going to play a long, lost company of the Raven Guard, the 13th Company. As I learned more about the 40k universe it became harder and harder to fluff away certain realities when it came to making a 13th secret company of the Raven Guard. Thus began the Guardians of Silence.

A Brief Intro 
A prophecy was once foretold, warning of doom and destruction from a great green maelstrom that would rage across the Imperium in the distant future. A raging storm of mechanoid invaders that, if uncontested, would destroy the entire human race. It is rumored this very prophecy led to the founding of the Guardians of Silence, a long unseen chapter of the Adeptus Astartes. It is said that they vigilantly stand guard over the Imperium from their dark homeworld on the distant edge of the Segmentum Pacificus. They have one mission destroy the Necron scourge wherever they are encountered.
The Adeptus Mechanicus were said to have strongly suggested heeding the prophecy and offered their full support. The edge of the galaxy was sure to provide the opportunity to seek out lost and new technology and the Mechanicum would not miss the opportunity to journey out with a Space Marine chapter. This led to a quasi-symbiotic relationship between the two and the creation of a well defended forge world in the core of the Aradius system. This relationship has led some other chapters to look down upon the Guardians, whilst others understand the necessity of such a union so far from the rest of the Imperium. In the eyes of the Guardians, the priests of the Mechanicum are brothers of faith and battle for both groups have helped to prevent the destruction of the other.
The prophecy was now told millennia ago and the Guardians have suffered great losses and terrible betrayals by some of their greatest brothers since their founding. The quickening of Necron awakenings creates a vast imbalance of power against the great Guardians, they stand alone amongst the Halo Stars, attempting holding back the prophesied storm. 

Obmutescere Inimicos Imperator!
“Silence the enemies of the Emperor!”
Guardians of Silence Battle Cry

I'll be sure to post more about them in the fluff section. Now to the fun stuff, pictures!








The Great Sage of Strix Sigurn Mordax, Chapter Master of the Guardians of Silence
I converted this guy over from an assault terminator. He's been a little true scaled and obviously has a green stuff tabbard and cloak. Details on his construction can be found on my blog: Imperial Red Inventions








Librarian Cillus
He was made from the Dark Vengeance Librarian Turmiel, I pretty much just got rid of all the Dark Angels heraldry.








The Great Sage leading Squad Valinir into battle.


----------



## RedInventor (Oct 30, 2012)

That's right boys and girls, the Red Inventor's first commission is to paint this monster. The customer says it's a Pre-Heresy Reaver Titan, under his upper armor plate it has the markings "Mike Biasi, Armorcast 1993 Games Workshop". Should be an awesome guy to paint, well sort of. There isn't too much detail to do and the customer wants it painted with black armor and silver rivets. He also wants the aquilas and skull to be gold. Simple, yes but typically simple requires a lot of work to look really good. I love anything involving the Mechanicus, especially their titans so I'm deeply excited about getting this guy finished. Along with this guy I will be painting some GW craters, an Imperial Strongpoint, and an Fortress of Redemption. Next to my Land Raider and a Guardian Squad his size becomes truly apparent. Definitely will be posting more as I work on this guy.
























The customer wants this rhino painted in the Thousands Sons colors, definitely might be able to get some free hand in there to add some personality.








There's definitely a lot of detail on the base as well, take this sign for instance. I think it would look great all rusty and burnt.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

A Mike Basi reaver. you are indeed priveliged. There arent many of those around still to be painted. Welcome to heresy online and i look forward to following your work.


----------



## RedInventor (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the comment. I am really looking forward to painting it, definitely hoping to make it look awesome since I've never seen one and I don't want to ruin the image. I should be able to get a little work done tonight. I am thinking about spraying it satin black, but I'm unsure about how the satin will look. So still waiting to figure it out.


----------



## RedInventor (Oct 30, 2012)

Now I did get started on the Reaver Titan today and I'm loving it. It definitely poses a lot of challenges, but thus far everything is going smoothly. I didn't get all that much work done since its Halloween and all. So far I've just sprayed the titan a satin black which I was a little worried about, but thus far it is looking great for the Titan's armor, and then I began painting all the rivets on the legs and upper armor silver. The pictures I have were taken with my phone and aren't too great, but hey its a Work In Progress, right? Oh and ff anyone knows what weapons these are that'd be great, that way I can try to paint them as accurately as possible. I have no clue and my quick research really hasn't turned up too much. Hell I can hardly find another image of one of these guys painted. Thanks for looking!

















Definitely looks like a monster in this lighting, I dig it.








Here's a close up of the leg armor, I'm going to have to go back and touch up some spots but its looking okay.








Weapon 1- ???








Weapon 2- ???








Weapon 3- ???


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey man that's pretty sweet!
I'm lucky enough to have 2 daemon engines from that time period.

When Armorcast/Epiccast made these they did so as faithfully to the original epic models as possible. Check out every original epic models / army list / datafaxes for the correct names of the weapons.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Lovely work! We seem to have had the same idea on the Librarians eyes and hand both having the same OSL...


----------



## RedInventor (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the comments everybody!

Lethiathan: I'm really starting to love painting psykers, they allow for a lot of fun painting.

It's been a while since I've updated everybody. I haven't really been able to get too much done, 12 hour workdays, a 15 month old, and pregger wife make for little time for 40k. Even still the midnight oild burns and I can get a little done night by night. Here's what I've been up to:
Titan Progress (Minimal, the customer has been playing with a few new ideas for a paint scheme :wallbash: )
















The New Paint Idea.... 








And now for the Guardians:
I painted this guy up pretty quick, I'm getting better at doing a decent job quickly I think.
















I tried playing with this guys chainsword, he still needs a lot more work but I was just playing around. When I read the fluff, chainswords in my mind would look like they are glowing hot. I tried to create said effect, I feel like I met little success in the venture though. Oh well, it was fun trying to get it right.
















Here's my new terminator librarian, just started him last night and I only had a couple hours to work on him. I love the model though, I'm realizing I definitely enjoy painting librarians. I'm going to try refining the glowing eyes technique I've been working on. I might try adding a lightning effect, we'll see.


----------

